# Yay! The miscarriage has started!



## Shakti (Nov 20, 2001)

It sounds very silly to be happy that I am miscarrying, but that is how I feel. After 2 1/2 weeks of knowing it was coming, I am happy that things are finally starting to move. Had some very light cramping yesterday with spotting. This morning a little more blood but not much more cramping. I know the worst is yet to come, and I may not feel like celebrating very shortly, but at least things are happening!

Thank you all again for your support! This board has been a major source of comfort to me, and it is because of you beautiful women who share your experience, your joys and your sorrows.

Patti


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

{{{ Patti }}}

I remember finally starting to bleed, 3 weeks after fetal demise had been diagnosed. I was so very happy that the physical closure finally was happening!

Hope the miscarriage will happen speedily, and as easy as it can. I will be thinking of you!

Karen


----------



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

Patti,
I know how you feel. At a certain point, you just want to start miscarrying and get it over with!

I'm glad you're feeling okay and hope that this goes as easily and quickly as possible for you.

(((((Hugs))))) to you


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

This is the beginning of another part of the process. Wishing you peace and grace to move through it.

And I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Patti,

Thank you for letting us know. I was hoping you were ok.

The waiting can be so hard. It dosn't sound odd at all that your happy to be moving through this. Now you can truly move through your grief.

Expect some strong emotions when it's all done. There may also be another sence of loss as the miscarriage completes.

With the bleeding, remember to replenish your body with lots of fluids. Also, eat foods high in iron, such as leafy greans, beats and red meats (if you eat meat). Make sure you're getting enough rest - even if you're not sleeping well, try to rest thought the day.

I'll be thinking about you. We're here if you need to talk.

Gently with love,

Jacque


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

How are you doing today Patti? Its been several days so I thought I would check on you. Its been 2 weeks today here and i'm still sorta in a daze but starting to heal I think. I hope your on the mend and hope to see you posting soon


----------



## Shakti (Nov 20, 2001)

Satori - thanks for asking!







I am doing OK. The bleeding started in earnest last Monday, got heavier on Tuesday, but then stalled on Wednesday. That may be because I ran out of herbs from my naturopath, and she was out of town so I couldn't get more! Some bleeding on Thursday, very little on Friday, and virtually none today (Saturday). I know this is not over - I still have the worst to come.

Emotionally, I am doing much better. My naturopath had given me Ignatia, a homeopathic remedy for grief, and it work beautifully. The way she explained it is that the Ignatia simply makes your system 'bigger' so that you can contain the grief - the grief no longer spills over outside of me. And that is what it feels like. The grief is not 'gone,' I simply contain it better.

Gotta run... off to the lab to get my blood draw for my HCG levels... Thanks again for asking. How are *you* doing? I have been thinking about you, too, and OneTrickPony, as well!

Patti


----------



## Touch of Sunshine (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss. But I understand, from personal experience, the relief that comes as it progresses.

Blessings to you, and may you find some peace in the process.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm glad your doing ok







I've only had 2-3 really bad days and today was one of them. Thanks for reminding me of the Ignatia, I got some last week but forgot all about it so I got it out and tried it. It really does help! Did you go back to the OB/Midwife since the m/c? Since everything appeared normal and the sack passed intact (which every one keeps telling me is rare) I waited 2 weeks then saw my regular Dr and had her order the HCG for me. (they called yesterday and it was less then 5) I was worried going back and seeing all those preg women or new babies at the OB might make it even harder on me yk? My body is already back to normal it seems becasue according to CM i'm about to ovulate already! (hense why today was such a day bad, I get horrid PMS then) I'm not even going to attempt another pregnancy for a year or 2 though which was the origional plan. Kinda makes me sad in a way...


----------



## Shakti (Nov 20, 2001)

Touch of Sunshine - many thanks for your kind words. It is greatly appreciated.

Satori - I am sorry that you are having a bad day. I hope that tomorrow is better for you. And don't forget your Ignatia!







Very good that your HCG is down already! It seems I have seen *lots* of new babies lately, but I am doing OK with it. And my 2 year old is even more precious to me, if that was even possible. I saw my regular doc on Tuesday, and my naturopath on Thursday. I haven't even told my regular doc that I see a naturopath, or that I am taking herbs to help the miscarriage along.







She has always seemed very shocked and almost insulted when I say anything that makes her think that I have (shudder) educated myself on how my body works. She prescribes Clomid for me, so I don't want to get her mad at me! hehehe... She does want to check my HCG levels every week, though. I have to start TTC ASAP, as I am already 45. I don't have another year! My doc said that she would put me back on Clomid on my third cycle after the miscarriage completes. She was pretty optimistic about getting, and staying pregnant, again. My 2 year old is also a Clomid baby, by the way.

Are you still working on your website? I think that would be a great service to the online community. I wish you the best with it. Blessings to you. {{{Satori}}}

Patti


----------

